# Indiana is at least thinking about it



## ozman (Mar 13, 2011)

well at least INDIANA is thinking of doing something about marijuana.They did pass SB 192.Enclosed is the article from marijuana.com,

The Indiana Senate this week approved a study on Indiana's (link removed)marijuana[/URL]  policies, including costs for the state's criminal justice system and  the potential for regulation and taxation options. Senate Bill 192 was  approved on a vote of 28-21.

State Rep. Tom Knollman, R-Liberty, testified last week before a Senate committee on the issue of medical uses for REMOVED marijuana[/URL]. Knollman, a Union County farmer who has multiple sclerosis, told the committee he'd like the opportunity to try REMOVED marijuana[/URL] to relieve the pain he suffers. Prescription pain medications often don't provide much relief, he said.

If the Indiana House agrees with S.B. 192, the Criminal Law and  Sentencing Policy Study Committee would review the issues later this  year and make recommendations on the medical use of REMOVED ]marijuana[/URL], decriminalizing the possession of small amounts and controlling [REMOVEDmarijuana[/URL] with regulated sales and taxation, as alcohol is regulated.

Indiana would not be the first state to consider loosening state regulations of REMOVED marijuana[/URL]. Fifteen states and the District of Columbia have legalized REMOVED marijuana[/URL] for medical use and 13 states have decriminalized possession of small amounts.
That is a start for being in the bible belt.Now we need to keep the pressure on the people that make the decisions for us,we must not stop now,let's inudate them with emails and letters in favor of legalization and medical use.
This would almost make it bearable to live in this forsaken dead state.
And here was a reply from my representative it shows how narrow minded they are here when they are in power.

Thank you for contacting me and expressing your opinion. I look forward to hearing from you in the future on other legislative matters.

In regards to the legalization of marijuana, we will have to agree to disagree. The Federal government has criminalized the sale and possession of marijuana, which effectively preempts any state law to the contrary.

I appreciate receiving your comments regarding SB 192. I acknowledge your concern and appreciate you taking the time to advise me of your views.

Sincerely,

Randy Head
State Senator
District 18


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard about this a little while ago.....but the politician who was for it was a woman.....
I also emailed her w/ a form letter reply (of course) 

While it's probably going to take forever for them to ever do anything, at least it's getting passed around.....

Good thing Senator Head's parents didn't name him "Richard" lol :\


----------



## ozman (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I got a reply from the great senator.To me it seems like it is sarcastic.
"The Senate voted to assign the issue to a committee to study over the summer."

Randy Head
State Senator
He tried to tell me that it was against federal law,maybe so but if it is it is against the federal law in the 14 or so other states that have passed laws for marijuana for medical and personal use.But it didnt stop them.So it shouldnt stop the people of Indiana either.
He may not be for it but damn it he Works for the people not his own personal political gain.Oh wait I forgot he is a politician lol.
Im guessing maybe we need to keep up the pressure from the people for legalization lest they for get who they work for.


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 17, 2011)

Exactly.  In the legal states it's legal but it's not. 

Sounds like our government alright 

It would be nice to get it legal.  I rarely even medicate w/ marijuana (for now), but last night I did take a 10 minute drive north to Michigan to my friends that are legal.  I felt so much better than I did taking my prescriptions.


----------



## ozman (Mar 17, 2011)

Well if they keep it that way then they can come in and change things when they so choose ie:to their benefit.I guess that my biggest question is what about states rights? And would state soverneighty ever come in to play on this issue?Cant the states decide what they want to do? I dunno but the fed govt is just to damn overbearing for me.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 17, 2011)

Geezus you sure got plenty to worry about with your own laws to worry about the Feds imho...   Those are some suck MJ laws in Indiana, bro...   Here's to hoping that the best outcome happens for all of you... 

The Feds are keeping their paws off of most med mj with the Obama Admin in there...   What happens if things continue to swing to the right in 2012 doesn't look good for MJ laws to me...

h*XX*p://norml.com/index.cfm?wtm_view=&Group_ID=4536

Peace~!


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2011)

'' it is, but it is'nt ''. 

try opening a dispensary in michigan once, and you'll see how fast its fed hands on! dos, thier raiding left and right again. something like a 100 busts, and closures now. the DEA is deffinately in michigan on the job. my county has a moratorium on for the third year running, and people are po'ed big big time. theres no discussions going on for zoning. thier liars. 

michigan voters have bigger problems than mmj right now! are rights are being imposed upon, and new guv has drawn lines for a new battle that is far more important than zoning law. 

go to you tube, type in , ''michigan is screwed''...

can you recall a governor? :doh:


----------



## ozman (Mar 18, 2011)

ya tell me about the sucky laws in indiana,i got busted last year on april 1,was charged with cultivation,possesion of paraphenelia,possesion over 30 grams,maintaining a common nusense. After many months in and out of court everything was dropped except possesion over 30 grams. A class D felony.So now Im doing 6 months home detention followed by a year of probation.Now the kicked is after i get all the probatioin done and all the stupid bull sheet that goes with it like counsling and such,then I can petition the courts and it will allegedly be expunged from my record.My attorney said it was a good deal.So im off home detention in july,then next july im off probation.
DO NOT ORDER SEEDS REPEATEDLY TO YOUR HOME ADDRESS.The good ol dept of homeland security can open your USPS mail without a search warrant.Thats how I got busted.The courts never did show up with a subpeana to search my mail.That was why I got the plea that I got.There was no weapons here,and I was not selling.I did not become A NARC,altho the state police sure did try to get my to turn,they offered deals and better treatment yada yada yada,but I told then nothing to implicate anybody else.
I gave a lot away but i did not tell them that.They didnt need to know that.They took all my growing equipment,I had 30 plants in various stages of budding,I had 40 clones in various stages,and 10 mothers,the judge had the audacity to say it was a big grow op. I kinda snickered under my breath when he said that.
I hired a attorney I found on NORML,that was what he specialized in was drugs.He charged me 2500 dollars retainer,and never did send me a bill for anymore.
So when this is all over I got 1 of 3 things in mind,A move to a more tolerant state,or move to ga to be close to my sister,or stay in indiana and move out of this county and set up shop again,because lets face nothing beats good homegrown,the nasty sheet you can get from mexico isnt worth buying,and around here thats all there is unless u grow your own.
Sorry about the long post but hey its what has happened that is why i have become such a activist in the changing of the laws here,that is what prompted this post originally,so im gonna be dry for the next 16 months this does suck.
And to make matters worse there is no jobs for a old man with a felony on his record lol.


----------



## ozman (Jul 4, 2011)

Well there is new news on this here is the link

hXXp://www.wsbt.com/news/wsbt-india...legalizing-marijuana-20110704,0,2024586.story

MERRILLVILLE, Ind. (AP) &#8212; State lawmakers will soon begin studying whether Indiana should amend its drug laws to decriminalize marijuana, create a medical marijuana program or make other changes.

The Post-Tribune of Merrillville reports that the General Assembly's criminal law and sentencing policy study committee will examine different angles of the marijuana issue. The committee's first meeting is next week, though it's not clear whether marijuana laws will be discussed then or during future meetings.

State Sen. Karen Tallian, D- Ogden Dunes, pushed for the study committee and says Indiana has "draconian" marijuana laws."One day, I watched three young kids plead cases on possession of small amounts," Tallian said. "I thought, 'Why are we spending all of the time and money to do this?' Frankly, I put marijuana in the same category as alcohol."

Medical marijuana is available in 16 states and the District of Columbia, and 13 states have eliminated certain penalties for small amounts of marijuana.

Tallian said she hopes to arrange for people to speak at the meeting when the marijuana study is on the agenda.

"I've got testimony from all different groups," she said. "They keep calling me wondering when it's going to be. I had them lined up when the bill was in the senate &#8212; medical people, criminal defense attorneys, prosecutors, law enforcement. There are a wide range of people interested in the topic."Among the state lawmakers who supported the idea of creating a study committee to examine the issue was Republican Rep. Tom Knollman of Liberty, who has multiple sclerosis. Knollman told lawmakers during the legislative session this year that he wished he could legally try the drug to relieve his pain.

Knollman said at the time that he's among the most conservative of state legislators, but hopes he can be a law-abiding citizen and use one of God's plants.

___

Information from: Post-Tribune, hXXp://www.post-trib.com

We shall see in this draconian state how it goes.Probably about as far as my dogs can fly.But there is always hope.


----------



## ozman (Jul 8, 2011)

And so the gears turn some more here is a email I just got today about the first meeting.

Members 

Rep. Ralph Foley 
Rep. Greg Steuerwald 
Rep. Ed DeLaney 
Rep. Vernon Smith 
Sen. Brent Steele 
Sen. Carlin Yoder 
Sen. James Arnold 
Sen. Lindel Hume 
Larry Landis 
Steve Johnson 
Commissioner Bruce Lemon         CRIMINAL LAW AND SENTENCING POLICY 
Greg Server 
Don Travis 
Hon. Stephen R. Heimann                                         STUDY COMMITTEE 

                                                                      Legislative Services Agency 
                                                              200 West Washington Street, Suite 301 
                                                                   Indianapolis, Indiana 46204-2789 
LSA Staff:                                                     Tel: (317) 233-0696 Fax: (317) 232-2554 

Office of the Governor and Criminal Justice 
Institute 
Andrew Hedges, Attorney for the Committee 
K.C. Norwalk, Attorney for the Committee 
Timothy Tyler, Attorney for the Committee 
Mark Goodpaster, Fiscal Analyst for the 
Committee 

Authority: P.L. 100-2010 

                     Meeting Date:                     July 28, 2011 
                     Meeting Time:                     1:00 P.M. 
                     Meeting Place:                    State House, 200 W. Washington St.,Room 431 
                     Meeting City:                     Indianapolis, Indiana 
                     Meeting Number:                   1 

                                                                          MEETING AGENDA 

                                (1)  Issues concerning marijuana. 
                                (2) Select next meeting date. 

                                                                                                                                                July 7, 2011 

This is straight from Karen T. to my email box.I guess the next thing to do is write everybody on the committee in support of this moving forward.At least they will know what the people want.


----------

